# I am tired of hazard assesments!!!!



## Wire Nut (Dec 9, 2009)

I mean keep it real yall. Can it really be thAT important that I dont make sparks fly in the Hydrogen Reactor. What the **** could possibly happen?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Take a deep breath and try that opening statement over again... the last one makes no sense at all :no:


----------



## Jim Port (Oct 1, 2007)

Possibly the Hindenburg Part II?

Hydrogen is flammable.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

Jim Port said:


> Possibly the Hindenburg Part II?
> 
> Hydrogen is flammable.


Actually the hindenburg was burning of the flameable shell, not hydrogen.


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

Oh,the humanity.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

ibuzzard said:


> Oh,the humanity.


----------



## Mastertorturer (Jan 28, 2009)

Zog said:


> Actually the hindenburg was burning of the flameable shell, not hydrogen.


That is a theory and not a known fact. 

The concentrations of chemicals used to seal it's outter shell don't fall in line with what's required to create a thermite reaction. 

Now this may be considered conspiracy but why did it fly all the way across the ocean and then burn infront of all those reporters? I would assume sabotage destroyed that aircraft.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Mastertorturer said:


> ......... I would assume sabotage destroyed that aircraft.


It was built by hack rats.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

Mastertorturer said:


> That is a theory and not a known fact.
> 
> The concentrations of chemicals used to seal it's outter shell don't fall in line with what's required to create a thermite reaction.
> 
> Now this may be considered conspiracy but why did it fly all the way across the ocean and then burn infront of all those reporters? I would assume sabotage destroyed that aircraft.


No my statement is a fact. Hydrogen burns blue, the Hindenburg burned orange. 

Now what started the fire? There is the unknown part, and where all the "theories" come into play. 

It was raining at the time, first rain the airship saw, could have been an electrical issue (Hence the rat hack comment I assume), or lightning, or a bunch of other hairbrained theories.


----------



## Grimlock (Aug 4, 2009)

Wire Nut said:


> I mean keep it real yall. Can it really be thAT important that I dont make sparks fly in the Hydrogen Reactor. What the **** could possibly happen?


You could blow up? (My first guess, let me know if I'm right)


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Wire Nut said:


> I mean keep it real yall.


:laughing:
:thumbup:


----------



## pudge565 (Dec 8, 2007)

Zog said:


> Actually the hindenburg was burning of the flameable shell, not hydrogen.


Mythbusters tested this theory. They saw with scale models that with hydrogen the model burned in just about the exact same way and time as in the footage of the tragedy. Also how do you know it burned orange? I thought it was only in black and white.



Mastertorturer said:


> Now this may be considered conspiracy but why did it fly all the way across the ocean and then burn infront of all those reporters? I would assume sabotage destroyed that aircraft.


It must have been America. We are the ones that refused to give them helium, which is non-flammable. So we must have sabotaged it.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

pudge565 said:


> Mythbusters tested this theory. They saw with scale models that with hydrogen the model burned in just about the exact same way and time as in the footage of the tragedy. Also how do you know it burned orange? I thought it was only in black and white.
> 
> 
> 
> It must have been America. We are the ones that refused to give them helium, which is non-flammable. So we must have sabotaged it.


 
The moves were all B&W. But color still photographs were taken.


----------



## pudge565 (Dec 8, 2007)

480sparky said:


> The moves were all B&W. But color still photographs were taken.


Thanks, I learned something new.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

pudge565 said:


> Thanks, I learned something new.


Eye lurnt sumpin gnu two.

There is color movie footage:


----------



## DipsyDoodleDandy (Dec 21, 2009)

*Hot*

Nice. I never watched that whole thing. I haven't seen anything like since the house I wired last week.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

The OP made one dumb ass statement and we still don't know what he was talking about :no:


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

pudge565 said:


> Mythbusters tested this theory. They saw with scale models that with hydrogen the model burned in just about the exact same way and time as in the footage of the tragedy. Also how do you know it burned orange? I thought it was only in black and white.


The video is black and white but believe it or not real life was in color back then too and people saw things in color. There were many witness and thier accounts of the accident all say it was orange.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> The OP made one dumb ass statement and we still don't know what he was talking about :no:


Since when do we care what the OP was talking about:whistling2:


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## pudge565 (Dec 8, 2007)

Zog said:


> The video is black and white but believe it or not real life was in color back then too and people saw things in color. There were many witness and thier accounts of the accident all say it was orange.


Sorry I'm so young, I thought everyone that saw it was dead. I guess there are written accounts of it though.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

pudge565 said:


> Sorry I'm so young, I thought everyone that saw it was dead. I guess there are written accounts of it though.


Yea, they did have things called 'newspapers' and 'magazines' back then.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Tool was a young apprentice when the Hindenburg when down. Back then the news reports came on the telegraph.


----------



## rdr (Oct 25, 2009)

drsparky said:


> Tool was a young apprentice when the Hindenburg when down. Back then the news reports came on the telegraph.


SHHHH!!! His helper might find out he wasn't born with a pair of Kleins sticking in his diaper!! :no:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

drsparky said:


> Tool was a young apprentice when the Hindenburg when down. Back then the news reports came on the telegraph.


Not really. Radio and telepones were pretty common then, and television was just getting started.


----------



## Wire Nut (Dec 9, 2009)

I understand why a hazard assesment has to be done. Ill continue to complete the hazard assesments. That doesnt mean I cant be tired of them. What sucks is I have to spend about three hours assesing my plan of action to change a light bulb in the reactor. They want it documented exactly what time I do everything. Everything I do in the classified area has to be written down and timed and dated. If I drop my screwdriver from the ladder, I have to not only get down to grab the screwdriver but I also have to write in the log book "Dropped screwdriver, it bounced three times and hit the north wall and landed near a vessel 12/24/09 12:06pm. I mean cmon that sucks and they wonder why its an all day job to do anything in the reactor. 

Oh well Im just happy to have a job I love to do at this point and if they want to pay me to log my farts ill do it. 

LOL I didnt mean to bring up old hindenburg conspiracy theories.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

Wire Nut said:


> I understand why a hazard assesment has to be done. Ill continue to complete the hazard assesments. That doesnt mean I cant be tired of them. What sucks is I have to spend about three hours assesing my plan of action to change a light bulb in the reactor. They want it documented exactly what time I do everything. Everything I do in the classified area has to be written down and timed and dated. If I drop my screwdriver from the ladder, I have to not only get down to grab the screwdriver but I also have to write in the log book "Dropped screwdriver, it bounced three times and hit the north wall and landed near a vessel 12/24/09 12:06pm. I mean cmon that sucks and they wonder why its an all day job to do anything in the reactor.
> 
> Oh well Im just happy to have a job I love to do at this point and if they want to pay me to log my farts ill do it.
> 
> LOL I didnt mean to bring up old hindenburg conspiracy theories.


I have been in the nuclear power industry for the most part of 20 years, get used to it, there is a reason for everything you are required to do.


----------



## htneighbors (Jan 23, 2009)

Zog said:


> ... there is a reason for everything you are required to do.


Attorneys!


----------

